# Applet IN Seite einbetten?



## Math66 (15. Nov 2005)

hallo, ich möchte mein applet IN der seite haben und nicht mit extra fenster. wie mach ich das? das applet soll nur ein textfeld haben und einen button.

danke


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

Ein Applet ist normalerweiße immer in einer WebSite eingebettet.

<applet code="DeinApplet" width="DeineBreite" height="DeineHöhe">
</applet>

oder missverstehe ich dich gerade?


----------



## Math66 (15. Nov 2005)

meins nicht. also ich will das so machen. ich mach ja new JFrame, dadurch ist es vermutlich eine extra fenster, oder?


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

ja, erbe von JApplet.


----------



## Math66 (15. Nov 2005)

hi, ich kanns auch anders machen, das geht aber auch nicht. also so:

1. es erscheint ein joptionpane mit nem textfeld, wo der usere den namen eingibt
2. jetzt wird mein frame mit setvisible(true) sichtbar gemacht
3. jetzt verschwindet es aber hinter dem browserfenster

also 3 ist das problem. wie bekomme ich das hin, dass es nicht verschwindet? requestfocus geht nicht

ne idee?

danke


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

Warum erbst du nicht einfach von JApplet? Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf dafür ein JFrame zu verwenden. Ansonsten Probiers ma mit toFront();. Achja, kann mir gerade nur schwer vorstellen wie das bei dir ausschaut, wenns sichs nicht erledigt hat, poste mal ein wenig code.


----------



## Math66 (15. Nov 2005)

ich erbe doch von JApplet. aber wenn ich ein jframe im applet haben will, dann muss ich doch ein jframe nehmen. code kann ich nicht posten, da zuviele klassen. mh...misst. leider geht tofront() nur bei java fenstern, also das kommuniziert nicht mit anderen programmfenstern. noch ne idee?

gruß


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

Mach halt statt nen JFrame nen JPanel und stelle dieses in deinem Applet dar!? Was willst du denn genau machen (mit mehr infos können wir/ich auch besser helfen). toFront setzt (zumindest bei Windows) ganz nach oben, über alles andere. Ob das Allerdings auch bei nem Applet funzt weiß ich net.


----------



## Math66 (15. Nov 2005)

nene, also das soll ja so sein. wenn man das applet startet, dann soll der login bereich IN der seite sein. drückt man beim login auf den button, dann soll ein fenster aufgehen. 

?danke


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

Also soll jetzt ein Fenster aufgehen und dieses im Bereich der WebSite liegen!? Hast du nen Screenshot? Ansonsten müsste ich den Support einstellen, bevor ich mich durch meine Dämlichkeit in Form von *nix-blick* noch weiter blamiere


----------



## math66 (15. Nov 2005)

hi, nein, das fenster was dann aufgeht soll NICHT eingebettet sein, sondern ausserhalb des browsers. nur nach dem start 
des applets soll der logn bereich IM browser sein, s wie hier:

beispiel

gruß


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

Das Applet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Could not connect to www.realchat.com:8080.
> 
> Possible reasons include:
> 
> ...



Denk ma liegt daran dass ich nur das Applet und sonst kein Frame gesehen habe


----------



## math66 (15. Nov 2005)

vermutlich. aber du weisst was ich meine, oder? erst der login bereich IN der seite, drückt man dann dort auf ok, geht en frame auf. also ich habe das jetzt so:


```
Container contentPane = getContentPane();
		JPanel login = new JPanel();
		JButton lb = new JButton("login");
		login.add(lb);
		contentPane.add(login);

		lb.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {

				mainFrame.setVisible(true);

			}
		});
```

das frame ist also fertig und drückt man auf login, dann wirds angezeigt. allerdings funktioniert das nicht, da der button nicht angezeigt wird...so eine sch*****

noch ne idee?

danke


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

math66 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> allerdings funktioniert das nicht, da der button nicht angezeigt wird...so eine sch*****
> 
> noch ne idee?
> 
> danke



Ach der Button wird nicht angezeigt!? Sags doch gleich  versuchs ma mit validate();


----------



## math66 (15. Nov 2005)

hi, geht nicht. ich teste das im appletviewer und wenn ich das fenster des appletviewers ein wenig vergrößere, dann erscheint der button auf dem panel. aber vorher nicht. warum das denn?

danke


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

dann setz zusätzlich nochmal ein repaint();

btw: ich gehe doch richtig in der Annahme dass der Button beim vergrößern des Appletviewers nicht im vergrößerten Bereich erscheint, sondern da wo er erscheinen soll!?


----------



## math66 (15. Nov 2005)

repaint hab ich auch schon, geht nicht. wo müsste ich das repaint aufrufen? ja, der button erscheint dann da, wo er erscheinen soll....


----------



## math66 (15. Nov 2005)

ich habs....so gehts:


```
super.setVisible(true);
super.repaint();
super.validate();
```

ich danke dir für die mühe!!


----------

